
The Death of the Statistical Tests of Hypotheses - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/the-death-of-the-statistical-test-of-hypothesis
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
From the article and poking around the site it appears that the author has
basically rediscovered the empirical CDF.

(Also its not at all clear what the author's "jackknife" is, but the real one
dates to the 1950s
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackknife_resampling](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackknife_resampling)
)

